# What's the best Clarifying shampoo you can find @ drugstores?



## Pink_minx (Jan 18, 2006)

ANY? Something cheap but works good.  I've been using silicones and my hairs been looking dull and unshiny lately maybe its all the buildup. So any recs?​


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I think Pantene has a nice one!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 18, 2006)

Pantene is the worst shampoo. 

I only use Infusium 23.


----------



## user3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Crazy I was going to ask this question!!!!

Do you have color treated hair?

I am wondering if that even makes a difference what your hair type is when it comes to clairfying shampoo.
I've never really used one before.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the pantene one as well, but I like pantene in general.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Pantene is the worst shampoo. 

I only use Infusium 23._

 
Funny thing, I was at the salon last week and I asked about Infusium 23 and my hairstylist said that infusium really isn't good. It doesn't do anything to strengthen the hair from the inside, it only lays a coat of moisture on the outside of the hair follice and doesn't penetrate the follice. So once you stop using it your hair will be back to how it was before you used it. Just FYI...
Of course, if it works for you, then who cares what this stylist said


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree, Pantenes clarifying shampoo is pretty cool. I hate their other stuff, but this one is the only thing I buy from them. Other than that, I'll buy any cheap clear shampoo and it usually does a great job with clarifying.


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Pantene isn't that bad, my friend is a top hairdresser and loves it. Everyone's so quick to diss it because of the silicone, but _what_ exactly is it about silicone that's so bad for it??

And back on topic, their clarifying shampoo is good.


----------



## Cruella (Jan 20, 2006)

I use VO5's Kiwi shampoo for clarifying - it doesn't strip the color from my hair and it only costs $1


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2006)

if you have dyed hair, i wouldn't suggest using a clarifying shampoo because it will strip your colour out. if that's the case, you just have to focus alot on massaging the stuff off the scalp and out of the roots with just a normal shampoo.

otherwise, i'd go with herbal essences clarifying shampoo. before i started colouring my hair, that's what i used. and when i messed the colour up, i used it for a couple weeks and the colour was gone, so it's some pretty powerful stuff


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_if you have dyed hair, i wouldn't suggest using a clarifying shampoo because it will strip your colour out. if that's the case, you just have to focus alot on massaging the stuff off the scalp and out of the roots with just a normal shampoo.

otherwise, i'd go with herbal essences clarifying shampoo. before i started colouring my hair, that's what i used. and when i messed the colour up, i used it for a couple weeks and the colour was gone, so it's some pretty powerful stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didnt know it strips the color of your hair if you have colored it before cause I want to get rid of my color. I want my natural hair color back so maybe this would be another good idea.


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

I've used a Redken clarifying shampoo before and it didn't affect my colour, so maybe it depends which one you use?


----------



## faint___heart (Jan 20, 2006)

I use Suave or Herbal Essenses' Clarifying shampoo.


----------



## inbigtrouble (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a prejudice against Pantene, but I am perfectly happy with using my cheap Suave clarifying shampoo once a week, or so.  It does the trick and is a really good deal.  IMHO since this is a product you won't be using that frequently, you can go with a cheapie but a goodie.


----------



## jaicee79 (Jan 26, 2006)

We use the pantene clarifying shampoo once a week if needed and I find it's not too bad! My BF uses it everyday and he really likes but he's an oily guy and needs it!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 26, 2006)

herbal essences clarifying shampoo!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 27, 2006)

OK you'll think I'm crazy but use 1. Dishsoap (I use it once a month to remove buildup) and I use biolage products on my hair so buildup isn't as bad.  or  if you can't stomach dish soap -Dog shampoo not the flea kind (hey it gets nasty dirty dogs clean it ought to remove any buildup-)  

they both leave my hair squeaky clean - then you deep condition..


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2006)

OH dear... my hair gets all residuey all the time... it's grossss. I tried Prell (original green bottle) shampoo from Wal Mart because I was feeling a little nutty... and I've never had my hair come out so clean that just running my hand over it makes it squeek... it was incredible. It's around 3 dollars. 

http://www.prellshampoo.com/


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

I love Pantene.


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Neutrogena Clarifying Shampoo is my favorite. If you have coloured hair, just use it before you retouch your colour and wait in between colour jobs.


----------



## sassysaphire (Mar 26, 2006)

The reason pantene is disliked by the majority of hairdressers is it claims to have this great ingreident called pantehol. while pantehol is great for your hair pantene only has .o1% of it. And its not the silicone in it, its the wax. it coat the hair shaft so nothing can penatrate it, like moisture, and inturn weakens the hair. infusium is bad because of the protein they use in it. its animal protein (hoves, snouts, tail) and the chemicl process use to break down the hoves and stuff stays in that protein and it drys out the hair. infusium is good for a quick fix, like once a month but not everyday because of the excess harsh chemicals. AS a bio major turn hairdresser i really recommend Biolage, Enjoy, Pureology products.


----------



## sasha (Mar 26, 2006)

I think neutrogena makes a good  one


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah neutrogena's is pretty good.  

Sassysaphire, thanks for all the info... I can go back to investing my money on Biolage with reason. =)


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 26, 2006)

I use baking soda to clarify my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It works wonderfully.


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 9, 2006)

I've used Pantene and Herbal Essences - I rate Pantene over the HE. Seems to do a better job of cleansing without stripping IMO...


----------



## xiahe (Apr 10, 2006)

i know i just posted about removing hair build-up, but nothing was working so i resulted to a clarifying shampoo...

and i have to say, suave's clarifying shampoo is amazing.  and it was only $1.55 @ walmart!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x20Deepx* 
_I use baking soda to clarify my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works wonderfully._

 
i tried that.  and it did absolutely nothing.  are you supposed to let the baking soda kinda "sit" there for a little bit?  cause i jumped in the shower and applied the baking soda to the spot where i had the most buildup (my hair was dry at the time) and i kinda worked it in and then i got it wet while working it in some more / rinsing it out.


----------



## aziza (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x20Deepx* 
_I use baking soda to clarify my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works wonderfully._

 
I do too (when I don't use ACV)! Yay for baking soda! Mix together a cup of warm water with a tablespoon of baking soda, pour it on your head, wait for about a minute then rinse. Do not use too much baking soda or it'll make your hair hard. It should work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 12, 2006)

wow, i would of never thought of baking soda, how funny.

i also like the neutrogena one, and i find that pantene has a lot of build-up w/ their products, but that's just my hair texture maybe (it gets super tangly, it's color-treated, and it's baby fine)


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah I've heard of baking soda but not something I've tried yet personally... a little scared it's suppose to be pretty drying? Is this true for anyone who has tried it?


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassysaphire* 
_infusium is bad because of the protein they use in it. its animal protein (hoves, snouts, tail) and the chemicl process use to break down the hoves and stuff stays in that protein and it drys out the hair. infusium is good for a quick fix, like once a month but not everyday because of the excess harsh chemicals._

 
Eek!  My hairdresser told me that Pantene was really bad for your hair, and that I should start using Infusium if I wanted to stick with drugstore shampoos.  I can't believe I actually believed her when I'm so cynical normally.  And my hair HAS taken a turn for the worse.  Thanks for the info, sassysaphire!

Pink_minx - Neutrogena Anti-Residue Shampoo is great, and if you have color treated hair, go with Neutrogena Clean Color-Defending Shampoo.


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 16, 2006)

Please dont use drug store shampoo!!Save up and get some decent stuff from a salon, you'll so appreciate the difrence as your hair will actually be healthy!!
Drug store shampoo is like washing your hair with dish washing liquid and silicone!!

Sorry I work in a salon....very passionate about this!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trucco.diva* 
_Please dont use drug store shampoo!!Save up and get some decent stuff from a salon, you'll so appreciate the difrence as your hair will actually be healthy!!
Drug store shampoo is like washing your hair with dish washing liquid and silicone!!

Sorry I work in a salon....very passionate about this!_

 
I think for clarifying shampoo it's not necessary.


----------

